# Before and After pics?



## PiscisAmor

Fishies change a lot. Especially when they go from the stressful, dirty, teeny confinement of the pet store to our luxurious tanks at home.

Anyone have any before and after pics of their bettas?


----------



## bettalover2033

I might have one-=)!

This was my blue CT that i got from walmart. He had amazingly great finnage.

The first is Before

The second and third is After

As for the Blue Steel Halfmoon,

The first is the Before

The second and third is the after.


----------



## Amitisti

what a great Idea!. now I will have to remember to take my camera with me when I go looking for my new boy so I have before and after pics to share


----------



## PiscisAmor

wow BettaLover your guys perked right up!

Here's Aliquis, before and after:



















Edit: I really need to get a better picture of him. This is literally the only one I have of him now. Soon as I get home!


----------



## bettalover2033

I know I just give them high quality food for the first week and they get into the best mood=)

-BL2033


----------



## PiscisAmor

Aliquis's mood perked up drastically the first time i ever gave him bloodworms


----------



## PiscisAmor

bump


----------



## fightergirl2710

This is Tranny, I had made a thread about his and my other rescue's development here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73183
Tranny was a real ugly duckling transformation though.. Not to mention, most people thought he was a girl lol!
Before









After









Desperate attempt at proving manhood:


----------



## Indyfishy

Wow, these are all some amazing transmormations!!! What beautiful bettas!!!! Bettalover, that crowntail is absolutely stunning!!!

Here's my boy Finley when he first came home:








And here he is today (he tailbites now :roll please excuse the water spots!!


----------



## pinksnowme

Tranny >>Look at that BUBBLE NEST maximus!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! Yup, there's one there every 3 days or so... Takes up 1/4th of the tank!


----------



## PiscisAmor

Is it weird that Al has never even thought about making a bubblenest?


----------



## jeanclaudeasher

No I dont think its weird he hasnt made a bubblenest, some of mine make them all the time and others I almost never see any bubblenests from them


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yeah, my other two boys make 3 bubbles and call it a day.. No biggie!


----------



## newf

Here is Chai Li before when I brought him home from Walmart, and this week in his new tank.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

This was panda a few weeks after I brought him home.










Here is panda today:









Maybe I should change his name now?:lol:


----------



## newf

Holy Cow!! That doesn't even look like the same fish! He is gorgeous.


----------



## fightergirl2710

WOW! Thats all I could think of! Just wow!!


----------



## GunsABlazin

is that REALLY the same fish!? holy cow!
He is prettier black then he was white!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Yes, he is definitely the same fish. I haven't gotten a new fish since him.You can still kindof see his "mustache" now..And his blue shimmer is a little bit noticeable in the first photo. When I bought him I knew he would change a little bit because of his marbling..But I had no idea he would get so dark! :shock::-D


----------



## doggyhog

OMG Littlebittyfish! Yours reminds me SO much of one of my past fish! Even the little lips. 

Mine. Wolfie right after I got him. 








A few weeks later








Few months later.  









I miss the big guy. Had to have been my favorite fish I've ever had!


----------



## PiscisAmor

They look so great now!

Here's a better one of Aliquis now:










He turned red today


----------



## fleetfish

Gotta post a few pics of Rohan. He's most definitely a marble! He seems to be getting more and more red throughout his fins. No body change as far as I can tell, except that his lips are turning white. His bright red colour is incredible and vibrant ... I love this little guy ^__^

The first day home:









About a week ago:


















Piscis, Aliquis is beautiful!


----------



## PiscisAmor

aw thanks fleetfish! Your guy is pretty stunning. I love how his fins are half red half clear. Ive never seen that before


----------



## nel3

havent yet taken a pic of mine for the colors lately but mine's a blue VT (2 months or so with me) with future red caudal and anal fins. took a flashlight to check the caudal tail and saw all the webbing on both caudal and anal fins have gone red with light behind them. the caudal rays are starting to go red too o.o.


----------



## Oiseauii

I'm amazed by this thread, I had no idea these little guys could go through such transformations! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## pinksnowme

LittlBittyFish
That is the MOST amazing transformation I have ever seen! It reminds me of a fairytail or something Like Panda got a transformation powder dumped on him LOL Beautiful fish either way


----------



## diablo13

Woah, Panda is stunning, both before and after, and I love his fancy moustache  and Rohan is amazing! I've never seen that clear/red combo before, but I love it!


----------



## PiscisAmor

Oiseauii said:


> I'm amazed by this thread, I had no idea these little guys could go through such transformations! Can't wait for more pictures.


I know right? It's kinda crazy! That's why I started the thread... I had seen how some of the fish started out on other forums and I thought this would be a good way to see a ton of transformations


----------



## bettalover2033

newf said:


> Here is Chai Li before when I brought him home from Walmart, and this week in his new tank.



Whoa! He became really vibrant!


----------



## PiscisAmor

bump


----------



## fightergirl2710

HM rescue now called His Royal Halfmoon Highness King Zomg! The First.. Had him for 3 weeks now..

Day1:

















Day 7:

















Awesome improvement if I do say so, myself!  Although he's been a bit sulky the past 2 days >.> I bumped his tank so he's scared of me lol!


----------



## PiscisAmor

awww who's a handsome boy now?

i was in a LPS and saw bettas in cups so dirty you couldnt actually see the betta. I wanted to take home every single one


----------



## fightergirl2710

I know how you feel  This guy was in an inch of brown water.. I couldn't even see what colour he was ..


----------



## PiscisAmor

i snapped at an employee. she ignored me. see if I buy stuff there again! well, except dog food. unfortunately they're the only ones that carry the kind my dog eats


----------



## Fermin

Holy cow, Panda went bonkers with his colors lol.


----------



## Tisia

Ashke and Lavan when I first brought them home
















now, 2.5 weeks later
















Ashke's fins are still regrowing, and Lavan still needs a lot of fattening up, but I love seeing how far they've come in a short time


----------



## copperarabian

My multicolor changed a lot, he has way more red on his fins now O.O It's so pretty!

before








After


----------



## OwnerofSaix

Before Saix:









After Saix:


----------



## Fermin

Tisia said:


> Ashke and Lavan when I first brought them home


^^You have a long-lost sibling of my Pierogi! Below, the day I got him:










And Pierogi now:










And in his home:


----------



## Tisia

he's a cutie! looks like he's got the mustache like Ashke does too, does he have the goatee?








lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow your PK is really pretty!!


----------



## Fermin

Tisia said:


> he's a cutie! looks like he's got the mustache like Ashke does too, does he have the goatee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Ha! I love his goatee! Nope, Pierogi is not as hipster as Ashke lol.


----------



## caroro

Tango, before:









Tango, after:

















---

Whisper, before:









Whisper, after:


----------



## copperarabian

Alucard's sister developed his awesome black belly I loved so much

Before








After


----------



## Tikibirds

I got some:









now she has a tail









Lucky then









now


----------



## Fermin

Wow Lucky really developed his colors!


----------



## Tikibirds

Yup. He was so pale and skinny but alert when I found him at walmart. Not to mention the ammonia burns :evil: He's improved radically, I only got him at the end of april...

OOH and there then is icicle


----------



## PiscisAmor

@caroro your guys changed incredibly! All the fish shown in this post have. I love the red white and blue tail!


----------



## caroro

I was kinda disappointed when Tango changed! I loved his scarlet color.. 

As for Whisper, I'm glad he changed. I don't know what possessed me to get him over the gorgeous yellow, orange, red-spotted boy sitting next to him. I guess it was the uniquely curled fins. 

But I love my boys all the same < r.i.p...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Twitch has changed quite a lot...
When i first got him...

















A couple weeks later...









And today... so like five months after i got him. X3








(not clear, but shows his colors)









hee hee... also, i have this guy that i had a couple years ago.
Before:








After:


----------



## bettalover2033

He's a nice one!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Twitch looks like a serial killer lol! Pretty awesome transformations on the both of them.


----------



## PiscisAmor

Looks like you have a thing for closet red fish!


----------



## Pataflafla

Here's day 1 with Ratchet:
View attachment 32228

And here's just a little over a month of having him:
View attachment 32229


----------



## bettalover2033

WOW!! That is one beautiful change to Ratchet! Nice boy.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

PiscisAmor said:


> Looks like you have a thing for closet red fish!


Lol! I guess i do! XD Its all my fault for really liking the white halfmoons... They always end up looking like they've murdered someone... XDD Well, under my care they do anyway...


----------



## Abby

i think the best eg i have is Rayne. 
her father was a red and black dragon VT 
her mother was a super black half moon.

this is when i picked her online:
View attachment 32255


this is when she GOT here:
View attachment 32256


this shows her metallic tail and gold scales
View attachment 32257


this shows her colours darker and the hint of her shadows returning on her body
View attachment 32258


again the shadows returning
View attachment 32260


and this one
View attachment 32261


i cant find a more recent one but her shadows are now black on the gold body with almost a butterfly pattern on fins (white - clear trim)
she still holds her metallic purple fins but they are black with the metallic shimmer or wash but its there


----------



## bettalover2033

Abby said:


> i think the best eg i have is Rayne.
> her father was a red and black dragon VT
> her mother was a super black half moon.
> 
> this is when i picked her online:
> View attachment 32255
> 
> 
> this is when she GOT here:
> View attachment 32256
> 
> 
> this shows her metallic tail and gold scales
> View attachment 32257
> 
> 
> this shows her colours darker and the hint of her shadows returning on her body
> View attachment 32258
> 
> 
> again the shadows returning
> View attachment 32260
> 
> 
> and this one
> View attachment 32261
> 
> 
> i cant find a more recent one but her shadows are now black on the gold body with almost a butterfly pattern on fins (white - clear trim)
> she still holds her metallic purple fins but they are black with the metallic shimmer or wash but its there



Was she always as plump as in the pictures? She ia very pretty!


----------



## Abby

the first pic she was eggy she doesnt get that eggy nowdays, though she does get like that if shes eggy and a little over fed lol but she is in a constant state of well being that i dont need to condition if i want to breed lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Well thats not bad. She seems like a wonderful fish to have. I love marbled bettas! Also i hope you do decide to breed her


----------



## hodgepodgen

before:









after three months:


----------



## bettalover2033

He reminds me of the fourth of july! Beautiful boy!


----------



## hodgepodgen

bettalover2033 said:


> He reminds me of the fourth of july! Beautiful boy!


Yeah he looks very patriotic lol


----------



## mjoy79

*Joey - aquabid*

Here's Joey in his aquabid picture









Here he is the day after I received him (5 days in the mail)









and tonight








I will post again when his fins are finally back to normal.


----------



## Jessabell

I love this thread lol.


----------



## bettalover2033

hodgepodgen said:


> Yeah he looks very patriotic lol



I agree!=D


-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033

hodgepodgen said:


> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after three months:



Oh i didnt notice that he was a doubletail! Beeautiful!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## JoLynn

The first day I had Pipo:









After a little TLC and lot's of bloodworms:


----------



## LittleBettas

My new betta, Pickle, I've only had him one day

At the store:










After being moved to a QT tank, couple hours after bringing him home:


----------



## freeflow246

Some of the transformations on here are amazing. I'm keeping a close eye on Jalen, just in case he turns out to be another Panda.  I doubt it, because as far as I can tell he's a complete cellophane, but I'm gonna keep a lookout for any overnight transformations.


----------



## YoshesMom

Some of my transformations
The first picture is peaches in his cup at wal-mart
and peaches a day later
Mr incredible when i got him 
and what he looks like now ..ya i know right Incredible
and the last is my little Stanley when i got him as a "female"
and what he looks like now


----------



## Abby

bettalover2033 said:


> Well thats not bad. She seems like a wonderful fish to have. I love marbled bettas! Also i hope you do decide to breed her



She will be crossed most likely with Spongebob the yellow vt (with iridescent blue rays)


----------



## bettalover2033

Abby said:


> She will be crossed most likely with Spongebob the yellow vt (with iridescent blue rays)



Sounds great! I cant wait to see the fry!


----------



## Pitluvs

Mine arn't so flashy, but I'm proud of Hughie 

Before with SBD. The day I took him home.









7 days after:


----------



## fleetfish

Hughie's gorgeous! I need to post pics of Ty tomorrow. He's unclamped now and slightly fatter


----------



## bettalover2033

Well actually your blue VT has went through a pretty big change because now you could see the red wash on his anal fin. Great betta you have there!

-BL2033


----------



## Pitluvs

Yeah Hughie was such an ugly fish when I took him home, but he was full of hope and spunk... I knew he belonged here. I think he's quite beautiful now and I hope he gets more red to him! 

I cannot wait to see what Josey turns into... he was peach colored at the LPS, and once he was in clean water, he was yellow with green iridescence and apricot colored fins. He's still not feeling well.


----------



## mookeeful

I LOVE this thread!!! I can't wait to see Mojo & Swifty change!!!! How exciting!!! All of your fish are so pretty (even though they were to begin with, hehe)! Its good to see what some tender love & care will bring!!!


----------



## freeflow246

Well when I got Jalen he had a little bit of iridescence on his fins and body, and now it's a teeny bit stronger. It's not much, but it's something! XD


----------



## PiscisAmor

cool fish here


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree!

-BL2033


----------



## copperarabian

My marble from NIB Betta has changed so much in the last week O.O

Here she is when I first got her









This is about 13 days ago, not too much has changed, some copper and spots of black on the fins, and the black scales are getting darker as well as the iris.









Here she is about 5 days ago, some scales are staring to look darker. 









And today her fins are all much darker, she has more black on her body and she is getting a little bit of red on her Pelvic fins.


----------



## LittleBettas

Update on Hercules...










He has so much new fin growth, the Day 8 (left) picture does not do him justice
Heres a bi better picture (Day 8)


----------



## mookeeful

Here are my Mojo pics... I have only had him for about 3 weeks, so I am excited to see what more will come! The 1st pic is day one, and the 2nd is today.


----------



## bettalover2033

@Copperabian: You female is beautiful! That is why i love having marbling/marbled bettas!

@Mookeeful: You DT is just fantastic! I love the blue red combo!

-BL2033


----------



## copperarabian

here's a update of my marble


----------



## mookeeful

bettalover2033 said:


> @Copperabian: You female is beautiful! That is why i love having marbling/marbled bettas!
> 
> @Mookeeful: You DT is just fantastic! I love the blue red combo!
> 
> -BL2033


TY  He is my 1st baby! I love him so much! (Not any more than the rest of course, as any good parent knows, lol) I was looking at all the bettas on the shelf and the second I saw him, he looked at me and literally shook his butt like puppies do when their parents get home.... I started talking to him and he was like doing circles excitedly in his cup, so I knew he was mine!!!


----------



## mookeeful

copperarabian said:


> here's a update of my marble


gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033

WOW She is looking fantastic!!

-BL2033


----------



## CodeRed

Taniwha:

















He changed quite a bit more after this, but unfortunately he passed away and I was never able to update it.

And then Chiiya, one of my females. Got her with severe SBD and she looked like a cambo... whoops! Not quite!


----------



## bettalover2033

CodeRed said:


> Taniwha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He changed quite a bit more after this, but unfortunately he passed away and I was never able to update it.
> 
> And then Chiiya, one of my females. Got her with severe SBD and she looked like a cambo... whoops! Not quite!



Do you still have Chiiya today?

-BL2033


----------



## CodeRed

No... she was in a sorority and unfortunately a new female I'd put in killed all but one other female. I still miss her <3 She was by far my favorite betta I've ever had.


----------



## bettalover2033

Aw im sorry. I really like the cherry faced bettas.

-BL2033


----------



## freeflow246

Oh my gosh, Taniwha's before pic is the spitting image of Jalen now. He may even marble like that; he has one black scale and a black speck or two on his tail. :O


----------



## PiscisAmor

Whoa Taniwah had sone crazy fin spread, even to begin with. And then it looks like it grew even more! He was a beauty


----------



## mjoy79

This is Chandler only a couple weeks after I got him when I didn't know I needed a bigger, heated tank. I thought this cube thing was cute and I put it on my wall. Poor Chandler! I'm so glad you stuck with me through all this! My how you've grown!
First: January 2011 (boo!)
Second: July 2011
Third: Today (Aug 2011)


----------



## copperarabian

he looks so healthy and happy in that tank, and he's a stunning red


----------



## PiscisAmor

haha lucky Chandler! he looks good


----------



## Tisia

still need to name this little guy, but here's when I first brought him home








yesterday after ending his salt treatment








I kind of miss the mostly white but he's so cute and sweet I'm not too concerned about it, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710

I liked him better white too XD But his fins and tail look awesome now! You should put up the flash pic


----------



## Tisia

lol 
taken with the flash on


----------



## fightergirl2710

@[email protected] Purdy...


----------



## DNangel

VERY cool thread , it's awesome seeing how bad fish look at first then look great after they get care and love from their owner. Well in a few months maybe ill be able to show how different my HM looks, if he does change o: .


----------



## hmckin20

i don't have any pics of pierce when i first got him, but he gained an electric blue on his back body and all over his red fins


----------



## DNangel

Here is Kenshin when i first got him









Here is kenshin 1 and a half weeks later.


----------



## hmckin20

holy cow kenshin perked up! he's gorgeous!















this was hippie when i first got him about three/four days ago.











this is him now!


----------



## Burd

*My fishies and their growth. *

Japas when I got him... he was a horrible tail biter on the way over from Thailand.








Japas now that he's been in my care for a few months. 









Ralis then...








Ralis now...

















Jabu-Jabu then...








Jabu-Jabu now...


----------



## Leeniex

Woh, Japas is amazing!


----------



## Burd

Leeniex said:


> Woh, Japas is amazing!


Thank you!
I have many fishies, but Japas is my favorite... shh, don't let the others hear that.


----------



## BlueEyes

Ha, I need a fish that I buy white and colors up to look like a serial killer. It'd be hilarious.


----------



## mjoy79

Blueeyes, did you see this post? 



Gizmothefreaky said:


> Twitch has changed quite a lot...
> When i first got him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple weeks later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today... so like five months after i got him. X3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not clear, but shows his colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hee hee... also, i have this guy that i had a couple years ago.
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## Dozzem

I was looking at all your wonderful betta changes and wounder why mine hasn't changed. I looked at his old photo (Profile pic) and at him and he DID!!! His body is all black now, his front fins are turning black and he now has a handsome mustash! 

His tail is all messed up tho... He is a tail bitter... -.-

    Pictures will come when I come back from my grandma's and get a good pic!


----------



## nochoramet

Spooky fish looks like he has some long lost siblings on here!

Here is my Spook Spook before and after. Now he looks like he's got a little moustache!


----------



## LittleBettas

Hercules the day I got him:




















Hercules now (taken last night):


----------



## fightergirl2710

Woot Hercules!! I can't wait to see his full plumage


----------



## LittleBettas

^ ditt, he is SO handsome now, hes going to be "drop dead" handsome when its all back 

(is is actually RED, like coke red, my phone is just wierd)


----------



## fightergirl2710

He's so plump too.  In the first before picture he's so skinny and he looks like a Cambodian D: Poor guy! Such horrible beings, humans can be.


----------



## BlueEyes

Fighter : Yeah, I saw that one. I want one like him.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! I recently got a scrawny guy like that, looked cambo and turned red with blue dots XD


----------



## LittleBettas

I know, hes turned into a little piggy, agreed  he has been through a lot and Im so happy to have him with me <3


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> still need to name this little guy, but here's when I first brought him home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday after ending his salt treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of miss the mostly white but he's so cute and sweet I'm not too concerned about it, lol



See i knew he would marble up!

He looks really nice!


----------



## PiscisAmor

Hercules is doing awesome!!!


----------



## bubbleymonki

This is my female betta, Ponyo. I've had her for about two months now. 

Before (7/9/11):


Now (8/26/11):


----------



## mjoy79

wow. She's pretty !


----------



## dragonflie

I've posted these elsewhere, but I thought it worth it to put them side by side so you could see how much he brightened up after being home for...what has it been, a week or two?

BEFORE: 









AFTER:


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

my female betta was all a musty green, then after about 2 weeks, her fins went bright red, and then got blue on the tips! It looks so pretty, and she acts like a princess too, sometimes. She has a huge castle and she sleeps on top of it!


----------



## Findlay

My female CT has changed a bit since I got her about a month ago.
First pic - day one.
Second pic - present day.

Her fins and body have been turning bright red. 
I love her freckles! :3


----------



## Foxell

The first picture is how Jango looks now, and the second one is how he looked the day I got him [February 2011]. He's gotten so gorgeous! He still changes too. He's currently getting a lot of red/pink on his fins. He looks so different now though, I wouldn't even recognize him if he wasn't mine x] <3


----------



## hmckin20

woah! findlay colored up really nicely! she's like a little strawberry.

this is soldier when i first got him:










i didn't honestly think he was gonna make it. i had to crush garlic soaked pellets and he ate about a fourth of one a day.










now here he is, eating three whole, dry pellets daily and blowing bubbles


----------



## bettalover2033

dragonflie said:


> I've posted these elsewhere, but I thought it worth it to put them side by side so you could see how much he brightened up after being home for...what has it been, a week or two?
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:



That is an amazing change!

-BL2033


----------



## hmckin20

i totally just realized how much jericho has colored up and grown |D 
/teardrops




























and then there's Peach, who got really colorful not even a day after getting her:


----------



## freeflow246

Aw, how nice! One of the good things about getting pet store bettas: you get to see them color up and change so much!


----------



## LaLaLeyla

I dont know if this counts.
But the first one is when my betta Barney was sick in a 1 gallon Kritter keeper.
The other ones are him now when he's healed in his 2.5 gallon heated tank


----------



## bettalover2033

hmckin20 said:


> i totally just realized how much jericho has colored up and grown |D
> /teardrops


He looks Very pretty and has a really nice color on him! This makes me want a yellow Dragon even more.

-BL2033


----------



## freeflow246

I'm not sure if my betta slightly marbling counts, but here he is anyway lol. First pic is about a month after I got him, the second pic is ten days later. You can just barely see the new bits of black on his side and fins. And yes, he's a fin biter.


----------



## Sena Hansler

when my Admiral is a lot better I shall definitely be posting before and after pics!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Hes a beauty either way!

-BL2033


----------



## Jaclyn

This is troop the day I got him from Walmart. He'd been there for 2 weeks that I knew of and you couldn't see him at all in the cup. The cup water was past disgusting :-? The second pic is 2 days later. He's thriving!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

OMG he changed heavily didn't he? My friend's betta when stressed, would go a disgusting brownish grey. He is usually jet black with leopard red spots on his top fin, which lead back to black. It was so weird... but helps to know if the fishy shows ya he doesn't feel comfortable


----------



## bettalover2033

Jaclyn said:


> This is troop the day I got him from Walmart. He'd been there for 2 weeks that I knew of and you couldn't see him at all in the cup. The cup water was past disgusting :-? The second pic is 2 days later. He's thriving!!!


Wow! That is amazing! Great transformation. and just two days later! Its such a dramatic change from (orange) to (Red) i would have never guessed he was a red one! He must have loved being with you!

-BL2033


----------



## PiscisAmor

Diddo! Troop looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## bahamut285

LOL Thanks Piscis for dragging this up for me XD

Here's mine, lol: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=819708


----------



## PiscisAmor

bahamut285 said:


> LOL Thanks Piscis for dragging this up for me XD
> 
> Here's mine, lol: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=819708


welcome. it's publicity for mine


----------



## roadplug

*White Angel, is really a Blue Angel*

:-D My newest little boy, was mostly white in the cup from the local pet store. I forgot they can loose color and look very pale, [among other things when stressed.] I actually thought he might be a girl when he was in the cup he was so small.

His cup was dirty and just because i was curious, I tested the lps cup water for ammonia, and it was off the chart [that comes with the test strips] . 

I put him alone in a warm tank, 78-80 degrees and fed him good, and just two days later, he a fish of many colors! a “Blue Angel”.


----------



## Leeniex

Wow!!!! Who would have thought in just two days he would become so beautiful!


----------



## roadplug

Leeniex said:


> Wow!!!! Who would have thought in just two days he would become so beautiful!


Angel seems happy now. He's right next to a girl that he dances for. he was the most pathetic of the three i brought home on the 16th and now he's the most energetic! I luv his colors, he's even got smoky looking fins that get darker at the ends. 

Thanks for commenting


----------



## PiscisAmor

He looks gorgeous! I love the ones with multi-colored fins


----------



## MMAsac

some very great transformations!


----------



## pinkcupid765

I have one!









Skylar 9/10/11









Skylar 9/17/11


----------



## roadplug

Ooooh! Skylar is gorgeous! Would his color be a blue marble mustard gas?
[i'm still trying to learn colors XD



pinkcupid765 said:


> I have one!
> 
> 
> Skylar 9/10/11
> 
> 
> Skylar 9/17/11


----------



## ALS1104

ok! going from top to bottom before and afters...

Bart- pale and brown before, almost black with beautiful rich red and bright blue after. he was my pathetic walmart rescue

Schneider- scared with brown body with pale blue and peach-ish before with a beautiful darkening of his body and BRIGHT and electric blue and pink/orange after. 

Costa- RIP my little girl. washed out colors and depressed before, vibrant and sweet after. miss her!

and the new Dragon baby, still deciding on a name- spunky before and after but hes getting this gorgeous iridescent on his dragon scaling... blue if you look at it one way and copper if you look at it another...


----------



## pinkcupid765

roadplug said:


> Ooooh! Skylar is gorgeous! Would his color be a blue marble mustard gas?
> [i'm still trying to learn colors XD


I'm not good at colors either but im pretty sure he's a blue marble butterfly.... idk


----------



## Anitax3x

Ok so here is my girl Flora day one picture one and two, and now are the pictures after that  I used a crappy camera but day 1 she had stripes down her sides, silly me i thought thats what color she was haha but after having her in her own heated and filtered home ... tadaaa!:-D


----------



## roadplug

Anitax3x said:


> Ok so here is my girl Flora day one picture one and two, and now are the pictures after that  I used a crappy camera but day 1 she had stripes down her sides, silly me i thought thats what color she was haha but after having her in her own heated and filtered home ... tadaaa!:-D



When i first saw stripes i thought they were a pattern. Amazing how the stripes change direction depending on their emotional, hormonal state ;-)

Flora is gorgeous she looks like a jewel! Such a rich blue color!

The first bubblenest i saw, i thought it was because the tank was dirty


----------



## Anitax3x

thank you  she really was almost white when I got her, before the pictures. I was like hm ive never had stripes before ... *shakes head* haha I'm just glad she's happy and healthy and thriving now!


----------



## Pataflafla

Sabino the night I got her:
View attachment 37702


Tonight (3 weeks ago):
View attachment 37703

View attachment 37704


----------



## Anitax3x

she's totally changing and I LOVE IT  what nice color!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I have a couple for you guys!! 

Okay, well really just one... XD 

Skylight- the day i got him: 9-1-11









Three days ago:









And today!! :

















The flash made him all shiny... but ill try and get better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## hmckin20

Tristan the night I got him:










Tonight:


----------



## betta guerrero

my red dragon :-D


----------



## Pitluvs

This is Spidey in May...









And Spidey now...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Pitluvs said:


> This is Spidey in May...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Spidey now...



Holy cow! That doesnt even look like the same fish!! XD


----------



## Pitluvs

I know right? Imagine my surprise when he showed up. I've had him on hold since June. I know he's the same one as he was only male left of his spawn. Very interesting spawn. He was very young in the first pic, he'll be 1 in January.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

That is just amazing. lol! And here i thought my Skylight was making a big change. X3


----------



## WiccanWisdom

Here's Spike when I got him a few days ago, he had horrible swimbladder 











And Spike last night!










Huge change in him already! Im a proud momma!


----------



## Leeniex

I like Spike.


----------



## WiccanWisdom

Leeniex said:


> I like Spike.


Thanks!! I love him! I think he's the perfect example of a veiltail, and he looks like velvet!


----------



## Leeniex

He looks like my General Tso (in my avatar).


----------



## SassyBetta

well the first pick is of obsidian they day i got him about a month ago and then the following two are of him today, then the red is my newest guy pomidor. and again the first is when i got him at the begining of the month and the otehr two are of himtoday. not a huge difference but still.


----------



## SassyBetta

lol just relized how much obsidian has changed, from a grey and orange/red to black blue and blood red  i love my lil guys


----------



## Bambi

I don't have a before picture butthe guy in my avatar was all white when i brought him home xD. Now he's marbling into what i think will end up copper or black. >< it'shard to get a good picture of him because he won't flare for my phone.


----------



## copperarabian

No color change in this guy, but his tail is healing up really nice 

Before









After









He also has red, but the flash kind of cancels it out, so here's what his colors actually look like


----------



## SassyBetta

copperarabian said:


> No color change in this guy, but his tail is healing up really nice
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also has red, but the flash kind of cancels it out, so here's what his colors actually look like


 my gosh you guys , what cameras are you using to get these pics, mine turn out so blurry and grain filled and idk why , im using a 600 dollar hd vid recorder and camera but it sucks lol . so what kinds do you use to get these crisp pictures.


----------



## PiscisAmor

patience, and a heck of a lot of it... flash helps. but these 2 or 3 pictures are 2 or 3 out of hundreds


----------



## SassyBetta

well thats the thing is like all my pics are sooooo grainy, the vid recorder is HD but the camera they kinda put in with it, randomly, is a very low grade camera, i think i might invest in an actual camera lol


----------



## copperarabian

SassyBetta said:


> well thats the thing is like all my pics are sooooo grainy, the vid recorder is HD but the camera they kinda put in with it, randomly, is a very low grade camera, i think i might invest in an actual camera lol


I use a Nikon D3000.

Is your ISO too high? where are you photographing your fish? I get my best photo's when I take my fish out of there tank and put them next to the window so they're in the sunlight. Sometimes I'll make my Aperture super small and add a flash as a fill light if they are too back lit.

Does you camera have Manual Focus? That makes things much easier because you aren't waiting for the camera to focus(And it's usually trying to focus on everything but your fish lol). is there a macro setting on your camera?


----------



## phoenix91

Oji, Day 1:

View attachment 38188


Oji, tonight: His fins curl a bit now and it looks like he's been biting them a bit :/

View attachment 38189


Artemis, Day 1:

Blurry because she is an incredibly hard fish to photograph.

View attachment 38190


and today:

View attachment 38191


----------



## PiscisAmor

Wow Oji is beautiful!!!


----------



## phoenix91

Thanks, he's gotten so big and colourful since i got him.


----------



## PiscisAmor

My females have been coming along nicely. Andromeda changes colors daily. Today she's blue. Yesterday she was red. Her actual color is green...


----------



## freeflow246

I know that I already posted in this thread, but my little guy is marbling, and I'm so proud of him. 
First picture is when I got him in July. The second is today.


----------



## hmckin20

fff so proud of gabe's progress. when i first got him, he couldn't swim- literally he had to waggle along the bottom of the tank in inch deep water to get around. now look at him :') 

secretly super happy that he decided to stay pure white. c:

also he's a double tail. surprise!


----------



## freeflow246

He looks so much better.


----------



## lovebug009

and here is another one March to July!


----------



## Leeniex

Holy moly he colored up alot!!


----------



## lovebug009

I went out of town for 16 days in April and I couldn't believe how fast he changed in such a short time ....... and yes I am 100% sure it is the same fish..a Mom knows


----------



## PiscisAmor

he's beautiful!!!


----------



## lovebug009

Thanks


----------



## Rjb5584

Beautiful fish!

Does anyone know if there is a way to predict, encourage, or discourage color change? Or influence what colors a fish changes into? Lokethrough diet or water temp?

Spreckers has already changed a lot (getting little white mittens on the ends of his fins and turning a deep royal blue with slight lavender and black from the pale aqua blue and charcoal he was) and ******'s rays and anal fin tips are starting to turn black, while his aqua blue/green (changes as he swims, kind of like a hologram--then again, I'm blue/green color blind >.<) is starting to get streaks of pineapple here and there.

I saw a violet-and-white VT with a pineapple-marbled body yesterday that could turn into an absolute stunner judging by some of the pic sets on here, but despite having a very active and vibrant disposition with good weight on him, his color looks kinda sickly as he is now--really rather ugly to be quite frank. I don't particularly care for VTs, but the fact he's making me think so hard about it is a testament to his personality and potential!

What do you guys think? Get him, or hold out for something REALLY special? He's gotta be one of my last for a good while I think.


----------



## PiscisAmor

hehe get him. he sounds gorgeous! I <3 VTs! And food, such as bloodworms, do help brighten color. Color is directly proportional to the betta's health, so to encourage color vibrancy feed high quality food, keep the tank clean and warm, and otherwise care for your betta the best you can. Some fish change colors, some don't. My girl Dido is just as red as the day I got her, but my blue CT Andromeda turned red, then green, then teal, and today she's green with red fins.


----------



## Hannahfish

Here's my betta boy Kuraisenchi. First pic is day one, second one is today.


----------



## SerenaRena

wow huge bubble nest


----------

